# 2 year molar HELL!!!



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

My 2 year old is teething i think. He has his bottom 2 year molars but not his top. The last 2 weeks have been non-stop hell on earth. He's a sweet kid but now everything sets him off into crying and screaming. He woke up at 1:30 AM last night and cried and cried for over an hour. The only thing that consoles him at all is watching a movie. Tylenol doesn't touch the pain. He barely naps and is not sleeping well. And neither am I. I am so tired all the time. How much longer can this last!? I'm going crazy, literally crazy.

I just needed to vent, he's never been this bad teething before, I hardly noticed his bottom 2 year molars when he cut those.


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh boy! Sounds like you could use a hug







and a break! While all his other teeth came in pretty quickly, for my DS his last molar took FOREVER, like several months, even though his other teeth all came in pretty quickly. I hope that's not the case for yours.

On another list I'm on, I read that for intense teething pain that diluted clove oil works wonders, and that dentists even used to use it for numbing. There are several old threads about it on here too if you do a search and it's in commercial products for kids, like Gum-omile. Might be worth a try! I didn't learn about this until after we could have used it so don't have first hand experience.

Hang in there mama!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We took almost a year to cut our 2 year molars. Then it was a sweet several month reprieve before some new ones started coming in! No one told me there were ones after 2 years! Someone should have warned me!

Tylenol is a joke. Better start using ibouprofen. Dose him before bed. There were weeks on end when he'd get it almost daily. Then a couple days without, then back at the routine.

One thing we used too were licorice root sticks. They are sticks you can chew on and they help boost white blood cell production, making you feel better. Plus kids love a stick they can actually chew on.







Your health food store should carry some.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...sl_5s6n7g2hf_e

They really work great. We called them our "chomping sticks". They're still used in parts of Africa as toothbrushes.


----------



## SFam (Feb 12, 2009)

i am so thankful that i found someone else going through the same thing! i found this post in search of advice and comfort for my whole family. we are miserable. my 26 month old daughter suddenly started night waking, but not just waking and rolling over back to sleep, night screaming! it was several days before my mom suggested she's getting her molars, then i just felt dumb for not realizing it. now i'm completely dejected at reading people say it took months! i am so sleep deprived (and so is she) that i can't think straight. on top of it, my three month old baby is on a nursing strike! gggrrr..... we're all cranky. last night my poor teething baby screamed her head off and nothing i did would console her so i finally let her cry in her bed (next to ours) out of sheer exhaustion. i've been sitting on the floor next to her bed half asleep for the last several nights and i finally decided i need sleep too. she didn't like that to say the least. it wasn't until this morning that i actually remembered her teeth are hurting and then felt horrible for not giving her some motrin or something. guilt guilt guilt at not being able to give everyone everything all the time! anyway, are there other tips for helping teething pain?? so far, i've read to:

clove oil; tylenol, then motrin every 4 hours (how long can i do this though? not for months!); smoothies; cold applesauce/pudding or other soft foods.

anything else?? i'm going to whole foods tonight to get some clove oil and applesauce, pudding and anything else i can get my hands on.

to top everything off, both girls have a cold and low grade fever too!!!
someone please tell me i can still be a loving AP mom even when i'm exhausted.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SFam* 

motrin every 4 hours (how long can i do this though? not for months!); smoothies; cold applesauce/pudding or other soft foods.









My doctor said it's fine. Honestly, there will be days when it is better. We used to go through weeks when he'd get it every day. Then he'd be better for a few weeks, then worse than before. Better, worse, on and on.

It's way better than the suffering for everyone to just give the medicine. It's not like you're giving it just to give it, but for actual real pain. Babies don't know it will go away eventually like an adult who doesn't take medicine. I just came to a decision that the awful state of things was not worth it and the "dangers" of the medicine weren't that bad. It's not like the scary cold medicine stuff. It's mostly made from plants. People have been using it forever.

Also, those cheapy ice pop freezers work great too! We found some that were 25% juice (better than no juice imo) and we'd cut them in half. It really helped take the mind off the pain.

Good luck!


----------



## Luke's mama (Sep 29, 2009)

some days my LO is just OFF and I can only assume it is teething, but like a PP said, I really think it comes and goes in stages. Those molars are a beast! Anyway, Hyland's makes a teething gel and teething tablets that have worked for my son (healthfood stores and vitacost.com, among other places). Also camillia, same places. And I haven't tried orajel baby gel, but I imagine it would work like the hylands except perhaps more strongly, to numb the area until the ibuprofen kicks in.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMommyNiceNice* 

One thing we used too were licorice root sticks. They are sticks you can chew on and they help boost white blood cell production, making you feel better. Plus kids love a stick they can actually chew on.







Your health food store should carry some.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...sl_5s6n7g2hf_e

They really work great. We called them our "chomping sticks". They're still used in parts of Africa as toothbrushes.

We love our licorice root sticks for teething, ds is a major stick lover and finds it funny that we encourage it with these sticks


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 
We love our licorice root sticks for teething, ds is a major stick lover and finds it funny that we encourage it with these sticks

Ohhh I can't wait to try these! What flavor is best?


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We just get plain. I have an herb business, and only order the plain in. They have a slight licorice flavor.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I hope this is what is happening with my just turned 2 year old. It seems like since the day of his birthday he was been screaming and angry, defiant and refusing to eat. I don't feel any teeth but I hope to see them come through!


----------

